# Canada has had eyes on the DMZ between the two Koreas for 60 years



## RackMaster (May 5, 2013)

Very interesting job, I'm sure the Sgt is really busy these days.



> *Canada has had eyes on the DMZ between the two Koreas for 60 years*
> 
> 
> By Matthew Fisher, Postmedia NewsMay 2, 2013
> ...


----------

